# [Wed 25th Jul 2012] Free Talk by Greenwich Mural Workshop at the Dogstar (SW9 8LQ)



## boohoo (Jul 24, 2012)

Greenwich Mural Workshop started their life as muralists in the mid-1970s. Some of their early work can still be seen in Charlton - the Floyd Road Mural is oldest from this period created with local residents in 1976.







This talks should give some of the background to how they began. And how community murals came to London. Should be good for those interested in London's murals!

Talk starts at 6:30  (first floor of the Dogstar)


----------

